# Central Scotland Meet Sunday 15th of April



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ladies and Gents (and spoony )

I'm returning home for a week this month.. thought I'd try and organise a little meet up.

I think this is somewhat central for the chaps from east and west coast..
Barrbridge Leisure Centre, Coatbridge, Glasgow, G69 7TZ

most will know it as the home of Showcase Cinema off the A8.

its easy to get to, plenty of parking.

meet is open to everyone, hopefully see some new faces aswell as the old boring ones I already have to put up with *cough*mick*cough* :lol:
love yah really big yin :argie:

going scottish here.. git yer names doon and will awe meet up fir a banter lads.

:thumb:

*Date : Sunday 15th of april. time TBA(discuss below and we can decide a time, I was thinking like 10-11am meet up.. then no set finishing time lol I know how you scottish lad*ie*s like to natter )*


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I might be up for this in my filthy motor.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dont worry.. I'll be driving one of my parents cars both of which are always filthy haha..

I'm flying up so the QQ will be staying in herts,


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would be up for that . Would be good to put names to faces . What dates ? 

Cheers fin


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

clues in the title pete  :lol:

15th of april mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish I could attend.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was actually going to speak to you about what train station is closest to you.. 
was thinking about railing it up for a day... 

some sideways in moray fun in the passion wagon if your up for it :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

There's a train that goes directly Waverely - Keith, 12 miles from my hoose  
If you're sure you can afford the train ticket.. :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Shame, ill be in England that weekend, oh well hope is a good meet


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol yeah I know rob.. they told me I had to go back to scotland as you were coming down...

something about only a certain amount of us allowed in england at a time 

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> There's a train that goes directly Waverely - Keith, 12 miles from my hoose
> If you're sure you can afford the train ticket.. :lol:


lol.. dunno.. will see if I can stretch to the price of the train ticket..

what days best for you?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn! I'm working that Sunday but off pretty much every Sunday after.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shame.. I go home at about 7am on the sunday after lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol.. dunno.. will see if I can stretch to the price of the train ticket..
> 
> what days best for you?


I've got 2 weeks off mate, I go back to college on the 16th. So absolutely any time then?


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> clues in the title pete  :lol:
> 
> 15th of april mate.


So it is . Ha . I would be up for that anyway. Will keep an I out on the thread . Shame there isn't more of these meets/open days in Scotland .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Would if it was closer.
Would be gid ti git a gander it yer jeckit n trainers :lol: 
Sure someone said something in another thread 
Only joking pal lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that wiznae aboot me aaron.. it wiz aboot mental wee andy (amiller) an his pikey jeckit and shoes.

al. will confer with you in the week after I check train tickets/prices ect.. find out what days cheapest lol(wont you be back at college then? (im up from 14th to 22nd, so would be between 16th and 21st)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww wis it  sorry lad ma mistake xxx


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nae bother son 

andy does dress like a pikey though :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> al. will confer with you in the week after I check train tickets/prices ect.. find out what days cheapest lol(wont you be back at college then? (im up from 14th to 22nd, so would be between 16th and 21st)


I have Thursday 19th off all day if that's any ese? :thumb:



CraigQQ said:


> nae bother son
> 
> andy does dress like a pikey though :lol:


Was up seeing him on Sunday.. fantastic dress sense!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

will check prices for thursday tomorrow night.

lol maybe his mummy dressed him when you seen him.. first time I saw him I thought he fell into a caravan clothes shop


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool.
I have no idea why I said Sunday, it was yesterday? I swear I'm losing it. Whatever "it" is.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

naw.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sunday? As in the weekend!

Me and you are going to have words Graigy boy! I'll see but I have stuff on for quite a few weekends in April!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> naw.


How? 
yah big fairy 



gally said:


> Sunday? As in the weekend!
> 
> Me and you are going to have words Graigy boy! I'll see but I have stuff on for quite a few weekends in April!


can the first word we have be how to spell my name becksy? 
well I knew you probably wouldn't make this so was going to meet you later in the week, kev your floppy hair on


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hiya, 

I should make it... Tbh... Lunchtime start


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol: Hi!

We can go to Burger King again and me and Callum can get fat!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol no problem.. we can set up a BK meet on the weds night?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I should make it... Tbh... Lunchtime start


nice one spoony me old matey..

car pool with big mick he said he should be fine for a sunday 15th meet up


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

ill be up for that...if your wanting to save your pennies ya tight hoor ill give you a lift through


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol could be better than driving a 10 year old astra or a 15 year old A3 cheers baz


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

We'll get a meet on the Wednesday at Queensferry for the folk who can't make Sunday.

Or just make the meet a Wednesday and save any hassle... :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

big mick canny do the wednesday.. :lol:
sunday only for him.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

I could be up for this if there is enough room for a newbie


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ofcourse :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Meet at Queensferry sounds good :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

when kev gets his finger oot and organises it I'll let you know the details aaron.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff shagger


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Iam up for this meet.Firt outing of the year for the supersport:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I'm up for this too as long as its dry  

Will be the last meet my VTS will be at in my ownership so best make the effort. I might look a bit hungover though, its my birthday the 13th and can see me out till the wee small hours of sunday morning.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Should be up for this one... First meet since the one at Ultimate shine in Fife.....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol could be better than driving a 10 year old astra or a 15 year old A3 cheers baz


If I'm up in Edinburgh for this I could easily come pick you up mate? Need a ride home from the airport on the Friday as well as my car is registered to go in and out the airport for free.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

martin, chuck :thumb: be good to meet you both.

andy, cheers for the offer matey.. baz has offered to take me through to this to save the pennies :lol: (see i'm still scottish at heart :lol

airport.. getting in quite late so sis/brother in law are picking me up but cheers.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> andy, cheers for the offer matey.. baz has offered to take me through to this to save the pennies :lol: (see i'm still scottish at heart :lol
> 
> airport.. getting in quite late so sis/brother in law are picking me up but cheers.


Fine. FK YOU!

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

calm down princess, baz offered first


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll have a lift if you're offering Andy.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> baz has offered to take me through to this to save the pennies :lol:


:car: I love barry's TT, its just insane even when standing still lol!

Rain forecast for the saturday night, sleet for first thing sunday...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dammit I'd have been all over this shnizzle, but I have my Killin to Oban drive experience with Exhilarate Scotland 

However if I did come I don't know anyone and would look like a Norman no mates lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol could be better than driving a 10 year old astra or a 15 year old A3 cheers baz


awww, no purple ronnie? poor show young chap :lol:



ChuckH said:


> Should be up for this one... First meet since the one at Ultimate shine in Fife.....


good stuff chuck, would be good to put a face to the name :thumb:



amiller said:


> If I'm up in Edinburgh for this I could easily come pick you up mate? Need a ride home from the airport on the Friday as well as my car is registered to go in and out the airport for free.


can you pack up your shop into the boot and bring it along, gypsy boy? I wish to browse your wares :lol: (seriously though, got anything good in the man cave )

As i said Craig, I will make this one buddy, location is good as well for me :thumb:

11-12 start onwards is good for me as well (but anytime really, im just lazy)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice yin big man.. naw nae purple ronnie haha.. (dad told me tonight some rust has appeared after winter.. it was originally bought by me to turn into a show car.. but no money or time haha)

lol I've got loads of swissvax gear you can buy big man


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

we will meet for 11am then, but you will probably turn up late anyway yah lazy git..

if spoony's going, carpool it? ken whit you tight glesga lads are like..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice yin big man.. naw nae purple ronnie haha.. (dad told me tonight some rust has appeared after winter.. it was originally bought by me to turn into a show car.. but no money or time haha)
> 
> lol I've got loads of* swissvax gear *you can buy big man


after the performance of the last heap of sh1te you put on my car, no ta  :lol:



CraigQQ said:


> we will meet for 11am then, but you will probably turn up late anyway yah lazy git..
> 
> if spoony's going, carpool it? ken whit you tight glesga lads are like..


might carpool aye, ill see what Stuarts plans are, he might want to boost at a different time or whatever, were both on oil burners so not a massive cost saving anyway, ken?

and yes. . ..will probably be late, no point lying :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. that was alan and his bad application... I've got everything from onyx to crystal rock.. im sure theres on you'll like haha..

atleast your honest mick.. :lol: see you around noon


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. *that was alan and his bad application*... I've got everything from onyx to crystal rock.. im sure theres on you'll like haha..
> 
> atleast your honest mick.. :lol: see you around noon


could be worse. . .could be like my G1, which is now covered over with a layer or 3 of G3, couldnt take it any longer mwahahah.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

did you even try what I suggested you lazy git? :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i tried some more G2 on it and no joy, so just went over top with G3 :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

fair play.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can carpool if you like. I'm free to attend whenever now that I'm an unexpected free man lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

good stuff, ill tie in with you nearer the time then Stu :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

awwwww, I'm washing my hair that day.... shame..... 

:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> awwwww, I'm washing my hair that day.... shame.....
> 
> :thumb:


nearly got me there :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> awwwww, I'm washing my hair that day.... shame.....
> 
> :thumb:


i see what you did there  :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. cuey you cheeky boy.. 

get that big baldy heed of yours doon there..

jordan... you coming matey?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmmmm.... I'll see.... something... I dunno.... kind of gimpy about a bunch of guys hanging about a car park talking about wax n cleaning....

not my scene... neither is dogging which, this kind of reminds me of as well...

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: fair play..

if its dogging your after that happens after the meet :argie:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. cuey you cheeky boy..
> 
> get that big baldy heed of yours doon there..
> 
> jordan... you coming matey?


i may take a pop down, it's only 15 mins away anyway, dont see why not :lol:

Craig, pm me your number, as i've changed mine buddy!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry Guys wont be able to make it Sunday.. Have a shoot over near saltcoats so cant be there.. Have a good one !!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Where were all you boys today eh? Dedication!?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Who made it Stu?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Me Craig and Barry and Bruce (tartan haggis) made it along in his lovely super sport.

Every time I see Barry's ttrs I fall in love with it a little more!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why? its a hairdressers car lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

but its a really fast sexy hairdressers motor grizz 

I'm not big on the TT, but the TTRS is lovely, especially baz's with its stealth look.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

To be honest if it takes being a hairdresser to be able to buy a TTRS then hairdresser it has to be LOL, they look amazing and performance staggering, well did you have a good break back in Scotland


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes Derek, cheers.

went to the pub with my best mate today when I got back from glasgow as hes going on holiday tomorrow (just happened to book holidays at the same time as me lol)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> yes Derek, cheers.
> 
> went to the pub with my best mate today when I got back from glasgow as hes going on holiday tomorrow (just happened to book holidays at the same time as me lol)


Well i hope you have the boot full of tunnocks carmel waffers to keep you going,:thumb: did you get up to see Alan , does not seem himself at present?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

When the ****'d we get tunnocks? I didn't get tunnocks! 

The ttrs is an absolute beast!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

TT is über impressive. I'm hoping the paint job was up to scratch then!


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

gally said:


> TT is über impressive. I'm hoping the paint job was up to scratch then!


Baz's car was stunning:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

unfortunately I don't think I'm going to manage up to alans.. insurance screwed me up and I have no car this week  

I own the a3 thats here, but dad uses it and his insurance company wont add me as a named driver because im not 25.. so don't want to go to the hassle of cancelling his insurance for a week..


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> unfortunately I don't think I'm going to manage up to alans.. insurance screwed me up and I have no car this week
> 
> I own the a3 thats here, but dad uses it and his insurance company wont add me as a named driver because im not 25.. so don't want to go to the hassle of cancelling his insurance for a week..


admit it craig purple is not your colour :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

[lol] very true...

I planned to paint it white when it was all finished.. but that project will never happen, both time and money make it a bad idea to start it!


----------

